# Grasshopper 725D Mower 60" Diesel Snowblower Heated Cab



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

Grasshopper 725D Lawn Mower (I believe a 2015)
25 HP
Kubota Diesel Engine
60" Power Fold Deck
617 HRS
Both fenders have some dents as you can see in the picture
In perfect running order
It could use a set of tires
$8,000

I also have a full cab with heat
$1,000

48" Snowblower
$1,000

Whole package for $9,000

Call or TXT Adam 330-231-6969


----------

